# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Zo zorg je voor een vlotte spijsvertering

## FRANCOIS580

*Als gevolg van een té vette en calorierijke voeding, krijgt je spijsvertering het bijzonder zwaar te verduren. Een vlotte en goed functionerende spijsvertering is nochtans van groot belang voor een gezonde darmflora. Een stugge spijsvertering zorgt op termijn voor een verstoorde darmflora en die is op zijn beurt dan weer oorzaak van heel wat (ernstige) aandoeningen. Maar wat verstaat men onder een goed werkende spijsvertering en wat kun je er zélf aan doen om je spijsvertering te laten verlopen zoals het hoort? En dan nog liefst op een natuurlijke manier, want het gebruik van allerlei geneesmiddelen om de gezondheid van je spijsverteringstelsel op peil te houden doet dikwijls veel meer kwaad dan goed.../...* 

Lees verder: 

http://www.Leerwiki.nl/zo_zorg_je_vo...spijsvertering

----------

